# Comprobar el circuito integrado de un radiocassette



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Ante todo aclarar que yo de electrónica debo estar en un 0-1 sobre 10.
Este panasonic lo rescaté de casa hace unos 6-7 años. Lo había comprado en el año 1989.
Cuando lo recogí, aunque funcionaba la radio perfectamente, no giraban las cintas, así que lo abrí y vi que las gomas estaban totalmente descompuestas, todo pegasosas, parecían petróleo. Se cambiaron.
Cuando funcionó el cassette, vi que hacían un ruido horrible. Descubrí con el tiempo que era un problema de una piezas de plástico con muelle, que se habían roto, justo por detrás de los discos metálicos que giran los cassettes, y rozaban en ellos. Resolví el problema.
Pues justo en ese momento, cuando fui a probarlo, se quedó mudo. Típica ley de Murphy. Ni siquiera la radio funcionaba.

No he tocado nada de la electrónica, ni se ha roto nada, la placa está como se ve, en buen estado.
No veo condensadores hinchados ni manchados ni nada que haga suponer que esté algo roto. He medido algunas resistencias y parecen estar con valores correctos.
Así que mirando y mirando por internet, vi que el fallo podría estar en ese circuito integrado LA4118.

He visto el datasheet , el pin 1 es el vcc y el 10 y 20 la toma de tierra? (Otra cosa, he comprobado que estos dos últimos pines tienen conexión directa con uno de los cables de la alimentación, sólo hay una resistencia por medio tan floja, que no anula el pitido de la continuidad. La resistencia tiene valor correcto)

Bien, en algún vídeo se explica que para comprobar que el chip funciona, con un multímetro, poniendo las puntas entre esos dos pines, no debe haber continuidad.
A ver si me explico, ya os digo que tengo nula idea.
Yo cuando hago esa  prueba, poniendo el cable rojo en el 1, y el negro enel 10 o el 20, me pita durante poco más de un segundo y deja de sonar (el pitido del multímetro).
Si al momento pongo el cable rojo del multímetro en el pin 10 o 20 y el negro en el 1, pita otro segundo y se para. *No sé si esto nos indica que está estropeado o no.*

Aparte, veo en algún vídeo que se puede comprobar el voltaje de entrada en el pin 1 poniendo el cable rojo en él, pero el negro justo no aparece en la imagen ni explican dónde va conectado. ¿En el pin 10?¿Me lo cargaré si es que está bien y lo mido así?

¿Alguién me puede decir cómo se hace esta última comprobación?
Muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

Es un amplificador de audio, puedes usar un osciloscopio para ver si hay señales de audio o un rastreador de audio en pin 8 y 13, con multimetro solo verifica que tiene energia en pin 1, la tierra tomala de cualquier parte pin 10 incluso del negativo de las baterias


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Ya digo que esto para mí es ciencia ficción.  Sólo estos días estoy mirando cosas por internet....
He hecho lo de verificar que tiene energía que creo que estás diciendo y me dan alrededor de 3 v. (He puesto la punta del cable rojo en el pin 1 y la negra en el 10 y luego en el 20) ¿Eso es la tensión a la que trabaja el circuito? ¿Es correcta?, porque en el datasheet ese no veo si es correcto ese valor o no.
Y lo que comentaba antes de que haya continuidad (el pitido) entre el vcc y la tierra es normal? Por lo que dicen en algún video es que está estropeado...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Y lo que comentaba antes de que haya continuidad (el pitido) entre el vcc y la tierra es normal? Por lo que dicen en algún video es que está estropeado...


esa no es una prueba confiable.



jorgesas dijo:


> He hecho lo de verificar que tiene energía que creo que estás diciendo y me dan alrededor de 3 v. (He puesto la punta del cable rojo en el pin 1 y la negra en el 10 y luego en el 20) ¿Eso es la tensión a la que trabaja el circuito? ¿Es correcta?, porque en el datasheet ese no veo si es correcto ese valor o no.


el datasheet dice que usa un maximo de 22v y lo recomendado por ellos es de 12V y no creo que 3v este bien


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

Buenas, lo primero asegurate de que no hay ningún cable suelto.
Si tienes el datasheet súbelo para tener acceso a él desde el foro.
Para probar el circuito de salida, si las tensiones están bien, bastaría con encenderlo y tocar con un dedo en las patillas de entrada. Con eso tendrías un zumbido y descartas (de momento) el circuito integrado.
Una vez verificado que funciona esa parte, toca verificar el conmutador deslizante que está en el centro de la placa.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> esa no es una prueba confiable.
> 
> 
> el datasheet dice que usa un maximo de 22v y lo recomendado por ellos es de 12V y no creo que 3v este bien


Gracias por tus rápidas respuestas.
Entonces, ¿eso quiere decir que el LA4108 está mal?
Sin tener ni idea, ¿no querría decir más bien que hay algún componente anterior por el que pasa la corriente y no deja llegar más de esos 3 v?
Los datasheet que aparecen en google al buscar ese circuito son como este que pongo, sacado de la web dataseet.es.
Lo que no entiendo es dónde pone el voltaje que lo tiene que alimentar...


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, lo primero asegurate de que no hay ningún cable suelto.
> Si tienes el datasheet súbelo para tener acceso a él desde el foro.
> Para probar el circuito de salida, si las tensiones están bien, bastaría con encenderlo y tocar con un dedo en las patillas de entrada. Con eso tendrías un zumbido y descartas (de momento) el circuito integrado.
> Una vez verificado que funciona esa parte, toca verificar el conmutador deslizante que está en el centro de la placa.


No, aparentemente está todo bien. El cassette funciona correctamente (pero no se oye, claro).
Lo de tocar con el dedo supongo que no tendrá peligro? Más que porque me dé a mi un calambrazo, porque no estropee algo en la placa...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

No hay peligro, son 12V como mucho y en cuanto a probocar algo por tocar no pasaría nada en esa zona.
Sería tocar en patillas 8 y 13, puedes usar la punta del polímetro o un destornillador fino si quieres.
Pero antes tienes que asegurarte de que en la patilla 1 tienes mínimo 9V. Mide con respecto a masa que es la patilla 20 del integrado o cualquier zona metálica que esté soldada a masa. Por ejemplo el conmutador de grabación.

Indícanos el modelo del aparato, puede que esté el manual en la web.

Edito: Patillas 8 y 13 son las entradas.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

Antes de la reparación de la casetera, el audio funcionaba bien? el pitido del tester por 2 segundos esta bien, los electroliticos al estar descargados son un corto hasta que se cargan.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No hay peligro, son 12V como mucho y en cuanto a probocar algo por tocar no pasaría nada en esa zona.
> Sería tocar en patillas 8 y 12, puedes usar la punta del polímetro o un destornillador fino si quieres.
> Pero antes tienes que asegurarte de que en la patilla 1 tienes mínimo 9V. Mide con respecto a masa que es la patilla 20 del integrado o cualquier zona metálica que esté soldada a masa. Por ejemplo el conmutador de grabación.


Ok, gracias, luego lo hago, pero vamos lo de tocar con el multímetro la 1 y la 20 ya lo he hecho (con el aparato enchufado) y me ha dado 3 voltios...
Luego lo conecto, le enchufo un bafle y te cuento.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Entonces, ¿eso quiere decir que el LA4108 está mal?
> Sin tener ni idea, ¿no querría decir más bien que hay algún componente anterior por el que pasa la corriente y no deja llegar más de esos 3 v?


para saber si esta mal el amplificador tienes que verificar primero que tenga una señal que amplificar en pin 8 y 13, los 3v podria ser que tu fuente no sirve o que algun componente de todo el equipo hace que se caiga la tension o incluso el amplificador este en bajando la tension. o como estuviste tocando los motores incluso tengan un sobreconsumo y esten pegados. eso hace que se caiga la tension.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Antes de la reparación de la casetera, el audio funcionaba bien? el pitido del tester por 2 segundos esta bien, los electroliticos al estar descargados son un corto hasta que se cargan.


Sí, sí, si es que eso fue lo "gracioso". 
Funcionaba la radio bien, con normalidad, y las caseteras tb. se oían, lo único es que metían mucho ruido al poner las cintas porque tenía un fallo mecánico, digamos, pero se oían. 
Y justo cuando descubrí qué es lo que fallaba y lo corregí, y al encender los cassttes oí que ya no hacían ruido. Y cuando conecté justo después los altavoves para comprobar, se quedó mudo. Ni radio, ni cassette ni hostias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

¿Cuanto tiempo lo tuviste encendido sin altavoces?
Pon el modelo del aparato.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> para saber si esta mal el amplificador tienes que verificar primero que tenga una señal que amplificar en pin 8 y 13, los 3v podria ser que tu fuente no sirve o que algun componente de todo el equipo hace que se caiga la tension o incluso el amplificador este en bajando la tension. o como estuviste tocando los motores incluso tengan un sobreconsumo y esten pegados. eso hace que se caiga la tension.


Pues osciloscopio no tengo para comprobar lo del pin 8 y 13.
pero ahora que dices de lo de los cassettes, tiene pinta de que pudiera ser eso que dices, porque fue algo que pasó al momento...
¿Eso se podría comprobar desconectando los cables que van al cassette para ver si la radio funciona?
Oye, que gracias a los dos. 
Me voy a tomar un rato, compruelo lo que me habéis dicho y os lo comento.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

Algo paso entonces en el desarme, está mal que la alimentación al chip de audio sea de 3 V cuando debería ser de la tensión de la fuente, no hay muchos caminos para que así sea, medi la tensión en la salida del puente de diodos o electrolítico más grande y tiene que medir la tensión de fuente que suele ser la misma a la tensión de la pilas en caso que se pueda usar con pila


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Cuanto tiempo lo tuviste encendido sin altavoces?
> Pon el modelo del aparato.


Pues 1 minuto o algo así, lo suficiente para hecerme ilusiones de que ya estaba arreglado, y ver dos minutos depués que había muerto.
Es el Panasonic RX-CW26L


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

En la web no encuentro información (bueno sí, pagando) del aparato. 
Habría que ver de donde viene la alimentación del circuito integrado. 


jorgesas dijo:


> Pues 1 minuto o algo así, lo suficiente para hecerme ilusiones de que ya estaba arreglado, y ver dos minutos depués que había muerto.


Tener el amplificador funcionando sin los altavoces puede dañarlo, normalmente unos segundos o un minuto no suelen afectar, pero todo depende de si tiene protección interna el Ic.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En la web no encuentro información (bueno sí, pagando) del aparato.


Naaaa...está gratis en hifiengine.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Eso se podría comprobar desconectando los cables que van al cassette para ver si la radio funciona?


si.... ve si la radio funciona, y mide la tension del puente rectificador como te dicen


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

Vale, la tensión de alimentación del integrado son los 9V sin regular del transformador y los diodos rectificadores. Va directa a través del conmutador selector de funciones (radio-tape-line). 
Comprueba que no estén mal montados los "pulsadores" de la mecánica haciendo corto.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No hay peligro, son 12V como mucho y en cuanto a probocar algo por tocar no pasaría nada en esa zona.
> Sería tocar en patillas 8 y 13, puedes usar la punta del polímetro o un destornillador fino si quieres.
> Pero antes tienes que asegurarte de que en la patilla 1 tienes mínimo 9V. Mide con respecto a masa que es la patilla 20 del integrado o cualquier zona metálica que esté soldada a masa. Por ejemplo el conmutador de grabación.
> 
> ...


Ok, ya he hecho esa prueba y efectivamente hay zumbido y si los toco chisporrotean los bafles.
Y otra cosa, no sé como coño mediría antes.
He vuelto a medir la tensión del circuito impreso.
Estando en la posición de radio da una corriente de unos 18,25 v.
Estando en la posición de cassettte, con el cassette (uno o los dos, da igual, girando), en el circuito nos dan unos 11,40 voltios...


papirrin dijo:


> si.... ve si la radio funciona, y mide la tension del puente rectificador como te dicen


Lo he probado y no, tampoco va la radio...


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Naaaa...está gratis en hifiengine.


Muchas gracias, y mira que yo lo busqué...Aunque para mi son como los planos de una central nuclear!


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Vale, la tensión de alimentación del integrado son los 9V sin regular del transformador y los diodos rectificadores. Va directa a través del conmutador selector de funciones (radio-tape-line).
> Comprueba que no estén mal montados los "pulsadores" de la mecánica haciendo corto.


Hola, ¿y eso cómo lo puedo hacer?
Esa tensión del integrado de 9V tiene que ver con los valores que he puesto?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

En teoría según esquema deberías tener no mas de 9V, pero a veces no se corresponde la realidad con la teoría de los esquemas.

Antes que nada vé al conmutador metálico con un "mango" de plástico blanco con agujero cuadrado ( el que está en horizontal en el centro de la placa). Lo agarras y lo mueves afuera y adentro varias veces ( 8 ó 10 ).
Vuelves a probar la radio y nos cuentas.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Estando en la posición de radio da una corriente de unos 18,25 v.
> Estando en la posición de cassettte, con el cassette (uno o los dos, da igual, girando), en el circuito nos dan unos 11,40 voltios..


ya no tiene sentido checar la fuente esa tension o valtaje es correcto, ojo tension o voltaje es lo mismo corriente es diferente.
por lo que dices mas bien suena a que no esta conectado algo bien, checaste eso mil veces?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

Te fijaste si la llave de grabación no se te puse en la posición de grabación?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> En teoría según esquema deberías tener no mas de 9V, pero a veces no se corresponde la realidad con la teoría de los esquemas.
> 
> Antes que nada vé al conmutador metálico con un "mango" de plástico blanco con agujero cuadrado ( el que está en horizontal en el centro de la placa). Lo agarras y lo mueves afuera y adentro varias veces ( 8 ó 10 ).
> Vuelves a probar la radio y nos cuentas.


Pues he probado a hacer eso y nada, en todos los diferentes modos de radio.
Cuando toco el integrado si que zumba y chisporrotea. Eso tambien pasa si todo la soldadura del cable-banda que tiene 9 conexiones.
Si toco los condensadores que están debajo del integrado tb. hace ruidos, supongo que es normal...


papirrin dijo:


> ya no tiene sentido checar la fuente esa tension o valtaje es correcto, ojo tension o voltaje es lo mismo corriente es diferente.
> por lo que dices mas bien suena a que no esta conectado algo bien, checaste eso mil veces?


Lo siento, pero es que no entiendo, ¿qué debo comprobar?
Está todo echufado, los cables van por conectores y no hay nada suelto...


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Está todo echufado, los cables van por conectores y no hay nada suelto...


si esta todo enchufado,no se rompio ningun conector se tendra que checar otra cosa.XD
que mas pistas nos puedes dar ? XD
el amplificador parece que funciona.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Te fijaste si la llave de grabación no se te puse en la posición de grabación?


La palanca del medio, tiene un uso doble, sirve para poner radio en estéreo, normal o grabar por el micro, si la palanca de la izda. está en medio.
Si esa, la de la izda., está en tape, la del medio graba a alta velocidad, normal, cuando se quiere grabar.


papirrin dijo:


> si esta todo enchufado,no se rompio ningun conector se tendra que checar otra cosa.XD
> que mas pistas nos puedes dar ? XD
> el amplificador parece que funciona.


Esa es la cuestión, que no sé dónde mirar...
Ahora que me fijo en tu firma, es curioso, eso por aquí se dice de los de Bilbao ;D, que nacen donde quieren.
Un chiste:

Fijáos si Jesucristo fue humilde, que pudiendo haber nacido en Bilbao, no lo hizo!


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

No tengo idea de las funciones de las llaves, pero si la de grabación esta corrida no tenes audio. Si pones play tenés sonido? Si no podes usar el casette toca los cables de la cabeza y tiene que hacer ruido y mucho.
No tengo idea de las funciones de las llaves, pero si la de grabación esta corrida no tenes audio. Si pones play tenés sonido? Si no podes usar el casette toca los cables de la cabeza y tiene que hacer ruido y mucho.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión, que no sé dónde mirar...


la idea es que nos de una señal de vida el aparato por algun lado, sergiot es lo que intenta decirte por la via del casette, que no se hubiese pegado en la funcion de casete.

pd. lo de mi firma es valida para cualquier pais, la intencion es que soy de las personas que no creo en las fronteras, lo mismo me da ser hermano de un español, gringo, argentino, aleman ruso o lo que sea mientras sea tratado de la misma manera, normalmente asi somos todos XD


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> No tengo idea de las funciones de las llaves, pero si la de grabación esta corrida no tenes audio. Si pones play tenés sonido? Si no podes usar el casette toca los cables de la cabeza y tiene que hacer ruido y mucho.
> No tengo idea de las funciones de las llaves, pero si la de grabación esta corrida no tenes audio. Si pones play tenés sonido? Si no podes usar el casette toca los cables de la cabeza y tiene que hacer ruido y mucho.



No, que va, eso ya había probado, no se oye la cinta, ni radio ni nada. Antes había probado lo de desconectar los cassettes y dejar sólo la radio, pero tampoco.
Yo he estado comprobando de tarde en tarde y sin tener ni idea, la continuidad de pistas con el pitido del multímetro, pero poco más, porque de esto no tengo ni idea.
En esos esquemas que ha dejado el compañero está todo detallado, pero es que a mí me parecen chino. lo intento por desafío y porque es algo de lo que megustaría aprender.
Hay otra cosa que descubrí eñ ptrp día y que me pareció raro:
Hay un led que se encendía cuando se ponía la radio en modo stéreo, en FM, y se iluminaba cuando la señal era clara. Pues con el polímetro, lo puse en las dos patas y no había continuidad, ¿no debería pitar como cualquier otra bombilla? Para ver que no fuera eso, puse entre las dos una punta metálica, para hacer como que el led tuviera corriente y que va, tampoco funcionaba la radio...


papirrin dijo:


> la idea es que nos de una señal de vida el aparato por algun lado, sergiot es lo que intenta decirte por la via del casette, que no se hubiese pegado en la funcion de casete.
> 
> pd. lo de mi firma es valida para cualquier pais, la intencion es que soy de las personas que no creo en las fronteras, lo mismo me da ser hermano de un español, gringo, argentino, aleman ruso o lo que sea mientras sea tratado de la misma manera, normalmente asi somos todos XD


Pues ni idea, porque si funcionase la radio al menos...¿qué pieza común a la radio  y el cassette se puede haber estropeado para que no salga sonido?Yo por eso había pensado en el circuito integrado.
Algo mas por si sirve de algo:
Cuando he probado la radio (o el casettte, da igual) y cojo con la mano la plaquita donde están los mandos de volumen y equalizador, al tocar los pines del cable plano negro ese que la conecta a la otra, el altavoz chisporrotea, y al mover el mando del volumen arriba y abajo, hace silbido.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> , ¿no debería pitar como cualquier otra bombilla?


no, no deberia pitar, en todo caso deberia encender si lo polarizas con el multimetro, los leds funcionan mas bien como un Diodo no como una bombilla.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> no, no deberia pitar, en todo caso deberia encender si lo polarizas con el multimetro, los leds funcionan mas bien como un Diodo no como una bombilla.


¿Cómo hago esa prueba?
Con el aparato conectado a la red supongo, toco con las puntas los pines del led? El multímetro en qué posición ha de estar?
Ok, ya vi como se hace, lo probé con la continuidad.
No se llega a encender nada, solo me da durante un milisegundo una lectuta de 191,8 o parecido, probando varias veces varía.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

no busques problema con el led, no es la causa del no funcionamiento, si no se enciende es porque la etapa de radio no esta andando, fijate si tiene tensión el chip de la radio, busca cual es y buscas la hoja de datos, asi como lo hiciste con el de audio


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> La palanca del medio, tiene un uso doble, sirve para poner radio en estéreo, normal o grabar por el micro, si la palanca de la izda. está en medio.
> Si esa, la de la izda., está en tape, la del medio graba a alta velocidad, normal, cuando se quiere grabar.


Creo que no me entendiste, el del medio de llos tres conmutadores no, el del medio de la placa al que no tienes acceso cuando el aparato está montado, *el conmutador de grabación* que se acciona mediante una chapita que está en la mecánica.


sergiot dijo:


> Te fijaste si la llave de grabación no se te puse en la posición de grabación?



Ese conmutador accionalo varaias veces seguidas y luego pruebas.


jorgesas dijo:


> Hay un led que se encendía cuando se ponía la radio en modo stéreo, en FM, y se iluminaba cuando la señal era clara. Pues con el polímetro, lo puse en las dos patas y no había continuidad, ¿no debería pitar como cualquier otra bombilla?


Un led es un diodo y a la hora de medirlo es comporta como un diodo ( al menos los led normales de bajo consumo), por lo tanto el multímetro no pita. Ese led se enciende cuando la señal se recibe en estereo y si no hay sonido ni rececpción de emisoras dificilmente se encenderá.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Creo que no me entendiste, el del medio de llos tres conmutadores no, el del medio de la placa al que no tienes acceso cuando el aparato está montado, *el conmutador de grabación* que se acciona mediante una chapita que está en la mecánica.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188790
> Ese conmutador accionalo varaias veces seguidas y luego pruebas.
> ...


Sí, lo hice antes, cuando me dijiste. lo eché atrás varias veces y nada.
También he probado con el pitido entre los pines y cambian los pines que pitan cuando está apretado o suelto.


sergiot dijo:


> no busques problema con el led, no es la causa del no funcionamiento, si no se enciende es porque la etapa de radio no esta andando, fijate si tiene tensión el chip de la radio, busca cual es y buscas la hoja de datos, asi como lo hiciste con el de audio


Ok, con el esquema que han dejado iré mirando cosas, Ahora que estamos encerrados y hay tiempo iré mirando poco a poco.
¿Cuáal es el camino del circuito más fácil que hay que seguir para poder encontrar un fallo?
Para seguir una lógica, e ir descartando cosas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

El camino a seguir si no hay sonido, si al parecer funciona la etapa de salida y ya has movido varias veces el conmutador de grabación.. sería comprobar todas las tensiones para ver si falta alguna.
Cuando dices que también hacer ruido en la banda de cables.. ¿cabría la posibilidad de que se haya soltado/roto alguno o sus soldaduras estén "huecas"?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El camino a seguir si no hay sonido, si al parecer funciona la etapa de salida y ya has movido varias veces el conmutador de grabación.. sería comprobar todas las tensiones para ver si falta alguna.
> Cuando dices que también hacer ruido en la banda de cables.. ¿cabría la posibilidad de que se haya soltado/roto alguno o sus soldaduras estén "huecas"?


¿Dónde he de comprobar las tensiones?
No, ya había comprobado las conexiones de ese cable plano, y lo he vuelto a hacer, todas transmiten bien. Las soldaduras están limpias, perfectas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

La señal de audio va y viene a través de esos cables, sale de la placa "principal" va a la placa de los potenciómetros y vuelve para ser inyectada en el circuito de potencia.
Hay que localizar los cables de entrada y salida de audio de esa placa, para descartarla.

Entradas de audio por patillas 8 y 13 del LA4108.


Módulo de los potenciómetros. Entrada de audio circulo amarillo (cables 2 y 4) y salida círculo rojo (cables 6 y 8).


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2020)

Un a pregunta tonta, pero nunca esta demás, no cabe la posibilidad de que hayas conectado una ficha en un lugar donde no correspondía?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2020)

O que haya defuncionado el integrado del ecualizador por ponerlo sobre las mecánicas.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 10, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Un a pregunta tonta, pero nunca esta demás, no cabe la posibilidad de que hayas conectado una ficha en un lugar donde no correspondía?


Conectado una ficha? No sé a qué te refieres...


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> La señal de audio va y viene a través de esos cables, sale de la placa "principal" va a la placa de los potenciómetros y vuelve para ser inyectada en el circuito de potencia.
> Hay que localizar los cables de entrada y salida de audio de esa placa, para descartarla.
> 
> Entradas de audio por patillas 8 y 13 del LA4108.
> ...


Gracias por tu tiempo y por tu paciencia.
Sé leer el plano, y he localizado esas vías y comprobado que tienen continuidad desde el cable que une las dos placas, hasta el integrado.
Pero, ¿que he de medir más?
¿Cómo compruebo que la señal de audio viene y va?
Es decir, tengo que medir voltaje o qué, con el aparato enchufado? Lo siento, pero es que ya os digo que estoy pez en este tema.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Hola,
Por ejemplo he visto que hay un BA3308 que es un preamplificador de audio, ¿cómo se podría comprobar que está bien?

He encontrado un diodo (a la izda del LA4118) que mide mal. Además esá como un poco ennegrecido por fuera. ¿podría ser sólamente por esa piececita por lo que no funcionase el sonido?


----------



## sergiot (Abr 11, 2020)

si lo mediste afuera de la placa y mide mal, cambialo, eso no se pregunta, se cambia, si es la causa, solo la prueba puede dar una respuesta concreta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> he visto que hay un BA3308 que es un preamplificador de audio, ¿cómo se podría comprobar que está bien?


No es un previo, es un detector de AM/FM. Es el encargado de separar las señales de AM y FM de la señal de frecuencia intermadia ( FI ).
Por fallar puede fallar como cualquier integrado, pero no sería la causa de que no suenen las cintas.



jorgesas dijo:


> He encontrado un diodo


¿Qué diodo es? a la izquierda no veo ninguno, a la derecha está el zener D308 que forma parte del regulador de 7,4V (Q312).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Hola,
> Por ejemplo he visto que hay un BA3308 que es un preamplificador de audio, ¿cómo se podría comprobar que está bien?
> 
> He encontrado un diodo (a la izda del LA4118) que mide mal. Además esá como un poco ennegrecido por fuera. ¿podría ser sólamente por esa piececita por lo que no funcionase el sonido?


No sigas buscando la causa donde es 100% probable que no la encuentres. SI lo desarmaste para limpiarlo y al armarlo ya no funcionaba eso implica que pusiste mal un cable o un interruptor quedó presionado por alguna parte metálica o alguna tontera por el estilo. Una vez que hayas revisado y vuelto a revisar esas cosas unas 25 veces más...recién podés empezar a pensar que palmó algo electrónico.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No es un previo, es un detector de AM/FM. Es el encargado de separar las señales de AM y FM de la señal de frecuencia intermadia ( FI ).
> Por fallar puede fallar como cualquier integrado, pero no sería la causa de que no suenen las cintas.


Rectifico, sí es el previo había interpretado mal el esquema.   Lo he confundido con el IC2.


Para ir descartando podrías puentear la entrada y salida del módulo de potenciómetros. Eso sí al puentear no lo pongas en radio, ponlo en tape o línea, porque estás anulando los potenciómetros y saldrá el sonido a volumen máximo (si funciona). 
Si lo pones en tape con dar unos golpecitos con la yema del dedo en los cabezales deberías oirlos amplificados.
Si lo pones en línea toca ligeramente en el central de los rca de entrada.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No es un previo, es un detector de AM/FM. Es el encargado de separar las señales de AM y FM de la señal de frecuencia intermadia ( FI ).
> Por fallar puede fallar como cualquier integrado, pero no sería la causa de que no suenen las cintas.
> 
> 
> ¿Qué diodo es? a la izquierda no veo ninguno, a la derecha está el zener D308 que forma parte del regulador de 7,4V (Q312).


Sí, a ese me refiero, en el esquema está donde pone MA4068M, REGULATOR.
Pero ese diodo parece que tiene que ver con las funciones de los cassetttes, al haberlo probado desconectando sus cables, no debería haber importado para que funcionase la radio...no sé.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sigas buscando la causa donde es 100% probable que no la encuentres. SI lo desarmaste para limpiarlo y al armarlo ya no funcionaba eso implica que pusiste mal un cable o un interruptor quedó presionado por alguna parte metálica o alguna tontera por el estilo. Una vez que hayas revisado y vuelto a revisar esas cosas unas 25 veces más...recién podés empezar a pensar que palmó algo electrónico.


Pues ya me gustaría que sea eso, pero es que hay tan pocas conexiones de cables que es raro que lo pueda ser. Lo del diodo ese por ejemplo no lo habia visto.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Rectifico, sí es el previo había interpretado mal el esquema.   Lo he confundido con el IC2.
> 
> 
> Para ir descartando podrías puentear la entrada y salida del módulo de potenciómetros. Eso sí al puentear no lo pongas en radio, ponlo en tape o línea, porque estás anulando los potenciómetros y saldrá el sonido a volumen máximo (si funciona).
> ...


Ok, probaré eso, ¿el modulo de potenciómetros es lo de los ecualizadores? Si me dices como lo puenteo, te lo agradezco.
Según tú, el diodo ese que está mal, puede tener importancia?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sigas buscando la causa donde es 100% probable que no la encuentres. SI lo desarmaste para limpiarlo y al armarlo ya no funcionaba eso implica que pusiste mal un cable o un interruptor quedó presionado por alguna parte metálica o alguna tontera por el estilo. Una vez que hayas revisado y vuelto a revisar esas cosas unas 25 veces más...recién podés empezar a pensar que palmó algo electrónico.


Ahora mismo acabo de desconectar todo lo que va a los cassetttes, dejando sólo la toma de corriente de la red y la radio tampoco suena...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

El diodo no tiene que ver con las funciones de los cassettes, tiene que ver con la alimentación de toda la circuitería de radio, previo y equalización, vamos casi todos. Es la "referencia" para que el transistor Q312 dé los 7,4V que alimenta todo menos el LA4108 y el motor de la mecánica de cassette. 
Por poder ser ese el fallo podría ser si no hay tensión en el emisor del Q312. 
Vuelve a medir tensiones, asegúrate que estás usando la masa correcta. Mide a la entrada y salida del Q312.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El diodo no tiene que ver con las funciones de los cassettes, tiene que ver con la alimentación de toda la circuitería de radio, previo y equalización, vamos casi todos. Es la "referencia" para que el transistor Q312 dé los 7,4V que alimenta todo menos el LA4108 y el motor de la mecánica de cassette.
> Por poder ser ese el fallo podría ser si no hay tensión en el emisor del Q312.
> Vuelve a medir tensiones, asegúrate que estás usando la masa correcta. Mide a la entrada y salida del Q312.



Ostras, que me empiezo a emocionar!
Por eso digo que no tengo npi, ni con el plano...
Aclárame por favor, cómo mido?

1º- supongo que conecto aparato al enchufe.
2º. en la escala de voltios supongo, dónde he de poner las puntas del polimetro?


jorgesas dijo:


> Ostras, que me empiezo a emocionar!
> Por eso digo que no tengo npi, ni con el plano...
> Aclárame por favor, cómo mido?
> 
> ...


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 11, 2020)

no es por nada,pero a veces lo mas tonto,puede dar el fallo mas gordo,has probado a conectar unos auriculares a ver si tienes sonido.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

ninodeves dijo:


> no es por nada,pero a veces lo mas tonto,puede dar el fallo mas gordo,has probado a conectar unos auriculares a ver si tienes sonido.


No, eso ya lo probé...
mo sabras tú cómo probar el regulador ese.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Toca cena, lo siento 
En un gatillo vuelvo al ataque.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 11, 2020)

es bastante raro que lo desmontases y funcionase y al montarlo dejase de funcionar,algo te has dejado por el camino o no has puesto bien,desmontalo otra vez y paso a paso vuelvelo a montar a ver que tal,lo ideal cuando no se sabe,es hacer fotos asi evitas errores de principiante.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Punta negra de medidor en patilla de abajo del diodo D308 y punta roja en patilla de la derecha de Q312. 
A ver que tensión tienes.


ninodeves dijo:


> es bastante raro que lo desmontases y.......


Viendo las fotos cabe la posibilidad de que tocara la placa del ecualizador en la mecánica.. pienso


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 11, 2020)

puede ser,pero le pegaria un chisporroteo y el no ha dicho nada,ademas¿ lo estaba montando enchufado?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Punta negra de medidor en patilla de abajo del diodo D308 y punta roja en patilla de la derecha de Q312.
> A ver que tensión tienes.
> 
> Viendo las fotos cabe la posibilidad de que tocara la placa del ecualizador en la mecánica.. pienso


He mirado lo del datasheet y, con el aparato enchufado, he medido voltaje entre las diferentes patillas. En la primera pata he puesto el rojo y en la segunda el negro:
Entre colector-base: 12,05 KV
colector emisor: 18,85KV
emisor base: 6,80 KV


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

No sé por qué siempre inventáis...  
Se mide entre masa y emisor para saber la tensión de salida de ese conjunto regulador estabilizador.
Seguramente está bien porque hay tensión en emisor y no es la misma que en colector, pero hay que descontar la tensión del zener.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

No, si ya os digo, que es que, hablando claro, yo no tengo ni puta idea. Me dices la punta roja abajo y la otra en medidor y no sé qué es abajo o arriba.
Creo que como no aprenda primero cómo funcionan los diferentes elementos de poco me va a servir las explicaciones que me intentéis dar. Es como eseñar a alguien que no sabe multiplicar y dividir, una regla de tres.
Os agradezco mucho la ayuda, y la molestia que os habéis tomado y si algún día consigo algo reflotaré el tema...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Punta negra de medidor en patilla de abajo del diodo D308


¿No está claro?


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> punta roja en patilla de la derecha de Q312.


¿No está claro?

La patilla de abajo del diodo (osea el ánodo) va conectada a masa.
La patilla de la derecha del transistor Q312 es el emisor (si no miente el esquema ).
Y eso que yo trato de escribir bien, respetando espacios, comas y puntos seguidos o aparte. Que se ve cada texto por ahí..


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿No está claro?
> 
> ¿No está claro?
> 
> ...


De verdad que te lo agradezco, pero con cualquier detalle al que tú no des importancia porque te parece de cajón, alguien que no sabe le va a parecer chino. Por ejemplo, aunque no sea profesional, si hablo de estructuras, de esfuerzo cortante flector, redondos, longitud de anclaje, etc, alguien que sepa que una estructura son pilares columnas y poco más no se va a enterar de nada.
Pero bueno de momento he conseguido algo más ;D, al volver a montar los conectores, que son 4 o 5 contados, veo que ya no va no el motor del cassette.
Na falsa alarma, habiía intercambiado dos conectores .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Vale.... vamos mejorando  

Mi padre fué encargado de obra y algo aprendí. Además estuve varios años fabricando montacargas y después montándolos por las obras. 

Asegúrate de haberlos conectado bien, aunque es dificil hacerlo mal sin forzarlos.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿No está claro?
> 
> ¿No está claro?
> 
> ...


Un problema chorra que me encuentro, por ejemplo, que al ver el esquema del transistor, la vista de frente, vale, pero la otra no se si es una vista superior o inferior y claro, dependiendo de eso, el emisor está en un lado o en el opuesto.
Pero vamos, que he hecho la medición que dices y poniendo como dices las puntas, y si las pongo en la pata 1 con un extremo del diodo, da 7,20 V como decías, y si los pongo en la pata 3 y en el otro extremo del diodo da -7,20 V.
Supongo que eso estará bien.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Sí, eso ya se corresponde con el esquema.
Vuelve a medir *entre patilla de abajo del diodo y patilla central del transistor. *

La vista en esquema no tiene que ver con la realidad porque se busca la comodidad y mejor comprensión del dibujo.
La vista de la imagen ( en el manual ) de la placa con sus pistas en este caso viene espejada, es decir que se ve como si estuvieses viendo la placa por debajo, por el lado de las soldaduras.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, eso ya se corresponde con el esquema.
> Vuelve a medir *entre patilla de abajo del diodo y patilla central del transistor. *
> 
> La vista en esquema no tiene que ver con la realidad porque se busca la comodidad y mejor comprensión del dibujo.
> La vista de la imagen ( en el manual ) de la placa con sus pistas en este caso viene espejada, es decir que se ve como si estuvieses viendo la placa por debajo, por el lado de las soldaduras.


Si, a ver, es una vista infeior, superior no tendría sentido.
Pues midiendo lo que dices , da unos 19,25 V
Si coloco la punta negra en el otro extremo del diodo da unos 12,11 V


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Vale, el zener es de 7, xV o 6,8V (MA40*68*M).

Entonces la tensión de alimentación del circuito de radio, previo y ecualización está bien.
Coloca el selector de entrada en Linea y toca los conectores de línea (auxiliar) en el centro, si no suena nada entonces puenteamos la placa de potenciómetros y volvemos a probar.

Para puentear placa haz un puente entre el cable número 4 y número 8 de la banda de cables negros. Estos están numerados y el número 1 es el de la derecha. Solo tienes que contar.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Vale, el zener es de 7, xV o 6,8V (MA40*68*M).
> 
> Entonces la tensión de alimentación del circuito de radio, previo y ecualización está bien.
> Coloca el selector de entrada en Linea y toca los conectores de línea (auxiliar) en el centro, si no suena nada entonces puenteamos la placa de potenciómetros y volvemos a probar.
> ...


Si, al tocarlos con algo metálico el altavoz carraspea.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 11, 2020)

Eso sin hacer los puentes que indiqué después ¿verdad?

Pues ya sólo falta meterle señal de algún aparato por linea y ver como suena.
Después iremos paso a paso revisando los demás circuitos.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 11, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso sin hacer los puentes que indiqué después ¿verdad?
> 
> Pues ya sólo falta meterle señal de algún aparato por linea y ver como suena.
> Después iremos paso a paso revisando los demás circuitos.


Si, sin puentear.
Y sí, le he conectado una radio a esas salidas y SI, FUNCIONA!!! :O
Y la palanca de volumen tb FUNCIONA!
Por suerte tenía un cable para conectar la salida de auriculares a tomas de esas...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Entonces descartamos que haya problema en la placa de ecualización y control de volumen. 


jorgesas dijo:


> Na falsa alarma, habiía intercambiado dos conectores .


Creí que eran diferentes y no se podían intercambiar. 

Bueno ahora sería cuestión de probar las cintas, no hace falta que pongas cinta alguna (si haces pruebas, tocas con el dedo o algo metálico mientras reproduces la cinta, luego te encontrarás con cortes en la grabación, ruidos o chasquidos originados por esas pruebas, que te han j..arruinado la grabación.   ).
Primero deja el mando del volumen a un nivel medio bajo.
Segundo accionas la tecla de play y tocas en los cables del cabezal, si notas zumbido por los altavoces debería tambier funcionar con una cinta.
Si no se oye nada revisa a donde van los cables. Deberían ir al conector CP1 o CP2 y con un alfiler o algo metálico fino toca en sus pines a ver si suena.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Entonces descartamos que haya problema en la placa de ecualización y control de volumen.
> 
> Creí que eran diferentes y no se podían intercambiar.
> 
> ...


Buenas tardes, gracias por seguir ahí.
Sigo esos pasos y lo único que suena es un muy leve chisporroteo, tanto si toco los cabezales como los pines en la placa donde van enchufados los conectores de los cassettes..
Por otra parte, poniendo el selector en radio en vez de tape, tb se oye lo mismo,
Solo se oye más fuerte esos ruidos cuando toco cualquier parte de la placa donde va el volumen y los equalizadores.
Poniendo cintas no se oye absolutamente nada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Asegúrate de que nada toque las chapas de las mecánicas. 
Vuelve a ponerlo en radio, cambia a AM que hace mas ruido y acciona el conmutador de grabación hasta el fondo y suéltalo.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Asegúrate de que nada toque las chapas de las mecánicas.
> Vuelve a ponerlo en radio, cambia a AM que hace mas ruido y acciona el conmutador de grabación hasta el fondo y suéltalo.


No, nada, con la placa levantada en el aire. Probando en los diferentes modos de radio.
No se oye ni zumbido, a no se que toque con la mano la placa pequeña del volumen (cualquier parte de ella), o los pines del cable plano, o el LA4108.
Cuando toco cualquiera de esas cosas, entonces sí que chisporrotean los bafles.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 12, 2020)

El cable plano de color negro que une la placa con los potenciometros a la placa principal, no tendrá algún cable de los internos cortados? mira que se cortan al raz de la placa y al ser todo unidos no te das cuenta.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> El cable plano de color negro que une la placa con los potenciometros a la placa principal, no tendrá algún cable de los internos cortados? mira que se cortan al raz de la placa y al ser todo unidos no te das cuenta.


No, ya están comprobados.
¿Cual es el chip, circuito o lo que sea, que puede eliminar el audio del cassette y la radio a la vez sin eliminar el de las salidas line?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Lo que tienen en común es el conmutador de grabación S4 y el conmutador selector S3


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 12, 2020)

Buenas,

He estado leyendo el hilo. Se ve que por la línea de entrada funciona la parte del audio. ¿suena limpio y claro el audio que se inyecta por la entrada de línea? Si es así, la parte del ecualizador y amplificador de potencia funciona bien, y reciben sus tensiones de alimentación.

La parte de la radio no tiene por qué ser muy complicada: consigue unos altavoces de PC que tengan amplificador interno. Prepara un cable con un par de extremos libres (señal y masa), conecta la masa del cable de audio a alguna toma de masa cercana de la radio (la parte metálica de un bote de frecuencia intermedia) y el cable de señal lo usas para inspeccionar el circuito de la radio en los puntos que debe haber audio:
Primero: IC2 pata nº 11
Segundo: IC3 patas nº 4 y 5


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

¿Podrías subir fotos de la placa general por lado de pistas?
y ya puestos.. ¿la placa de los potenciómetros por el lado de las pistas?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo que tienen en común es el conmutador de grabación S4 y el conmutador selector S3


¿Y los circuitos que dice Gatxan?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Esos son los de radio. 
Si tienes altavoces de pc, de los que van amplificados puedes seguir sus indicaciones.
Si no tienes puedes hacer a la inversa, ir inyectando señal con la radio que utilizaste para Linea.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Gatxan dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> He estado leyendo el hilo. Se ve que por la línea de entrada funciona la parte del audio. ¿suena limpio y claro el audio que se inyecta por la entrada de línea? Si es así, la parte del ecualizador y amplificador de potencia funciona bien, y reciben sus tensiones de alimentación.
> 
> ...


Gracias por tu comentario.
Pero, puf, ahora mismo *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico]* , no tengo unos altavoces de ese tipo, sólo los sencillos del pc. Si sirviese conectar de alguna forma la radio con la que probé antes lo de las entradas Line...
Pareceré corto, pero esto que dices: "conecta la masa del cable de audio a alguna toma de masa cercana de la radio (la parte metálica de un bote de frecuencia intermedia)", no entiendo lo de los paréntesis.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esos son los de radio.
> Si tienes altavoces de pc, de los que van amplificados puedes seguir sus indicaciones.
> Si no tienes puedes hacer a la inversa, ir inyectando señal con la radio que utilizaste para Linea.


Ah, mira, si se puede hacer eso...
¿Cómo he de hacerlo? un cable lo pongo en las patillas que dice? y el otro?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> no entiendo lo de los paréntesis.


Es lo que ya te había indicado alguna vez, la masa (negativo) está en la mayoría de las partes metálicas de los componentes.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es lo que ya te había indicado alguna vez, la masa (negativo) está en la mayoría de las partes metálicas de los componentes.


Sí, si lo de masa lo entendía, pero al añadir lo de los botes de frecuencia pues ya me descoloca.
Subo fotos ahora, a ver qué tal, que ya hay poca luz en la calle y con la artificial salen bastante mal.
Sólo una cosa más, tengo que conectar los cables de los auriculares, ¿cómo se cual de ellos es el negativo? o da igual que pruebe con uno y luego los cambio.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Los botes de frecuencia intermedia (osciladores y demás) son los redondeados en rojo.
También puedes usar la masa de los rca (tambien redondeados en rojo).

Verifica si el integrado redondeado con amarillo es el IC3


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Las fotos:


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Los botes de frecuencia intermedia (osciladores y demás) son los redondeados en rojo.
> También puedes usar la masa de los rca (tambien redondeados en rojo).
> 
> Verifica si el integrado redondeado con amarillo es el IC3


Exacto, lo pone en la misma placa.
Entonces pruebo como te he dicho, conectando los cables del auricular de la radio que tengo de pureba a los pines que me ha dicho el compañero?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Sí, mete señal por la patilla 4 ó 5. 
Si te es mas fácil localiza R27, un lado va a masa y el otro a la patilla 4, inyecta por ahí en paralelo a la resistencia.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, mete señal por la patilla 4 ó 5.
> Si te es mas fácil localiza R27, un lado va a masa y el otro a la patilla 4, inyecta por ahí en paralelo a la resistencia.


 Pues sí, haciendo esto que dices se escucha la radio por los altavoces,de él, muy bajita, incluso con el volumen alto, pero se oye.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Sí, sería normal.
¿Cómo es la radio que usas?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, sería normal.
> ¿Cómo es la radio que usas?


Así:
¿Eso quiere decir que ese circuito está bien?
¿El otro que decía el compañero lo puedo probar tb. así?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

No, eso quiere decir que desde la salida de ese circuito hasta la etapa de potencia en teoría todo está bien.

Lo de la radio era por ver como era y si te hacía desmontarla para usarla como "seguidor de señal" pero no te voy a hacer esa *utada 
Aunque ......  esa radio ¿tiene entrada de línea o auxiliar?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No, eso quiere decir que desde la salida de ese circuito hasta la etapa de potencia en teoría todo está bien.
> 
> Lo de la radio era por ver como era y si te hacía desmontarla para usarla como "seguidor de señal" pero no te voy a hacer esa *utada
> Aunque ......  esa radio ¿tiene entrada de línea o auxiliar?


No, que va, sólo salida de auriculares...
Alguna otra que tengo, lo mismo...
Ah vale, que no se permite vocabulario vulgar de uso habitual...bueno, mejor así.
Tengo esta otra de desguace tb. si tú tienes paciencia para explicarme y yo soy capaz de hacerlo, pues no hay problema.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

A la Philips que le falla algo, con que le funcione la etapa de salida nos vale.
Lo abres y tocas en el potenciómetro de volumen, si suena el zumbido en el altavoz te sirve.
¿Tienes soldador?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> A la Philips que le falla algo, con que le funcione la etapa de salida nos vale.
> Lo abres y tocas en el potenciómetro de volumen, si suena el zumbido en el altavoz te sirve.
> ¿Tienes soldador?


Funciona la radio AM, la FM no, nada, se queda muda.
Tengo soldador.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 12, 2020)

la antena esta conectada?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Funciona la radio AM


Perfecto, sería soldar un par de cables en el potenciómetro de volumen, en los dos extremos. 
Esos cables serían los que usaríamos para extraer señal de los diferentes puntos para ir siguiendo la señal.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> la antena esta conectada?


Bueno, tiene conectada la de ferrita que va en la placa, con la otra al sacarla pierde contacto. 
Pero he probado con la placa encajada y da lo mismo.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 12, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Bueno, tiene conectada la de ferrita que va en la placa, con la otra al sacarla pierde contacto.
> Pero he probado con la placa encajada y da lo mismo.


ok... solo es por que no vayas a estar haciendo pruebas sin tener sintonizada ninguna frecuencia de radio, tengo entendido que los de ferrita son para AM y la telescopica es para FM... no soy muy experto en eso


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Perfecto, sería soldar un par de cables en el potenciómetro de volumen, en los dos extremos.
> Esos cables serían los que usaríamos para extraer señal de los diferentes puntos para ir siguiendo la señal.
> [/QUOTEO]
> Ok, tiene 5 patas, 3 mas juntas en el medio. Supongo que te refieres a las de los extremos de esas 3.
> supongo que es ir siguiendo las líneas del esquema por donde se señala en el mismo que va el sonido, pero exactamente no sé dónde hay que poner cada cable.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Sí, ferrita para AM y telecópica para FM.
Aunque en algunos utilizan la ferrita de soporte para una bobinita de la parte de AF de FM.


jorgesas dijo:


> Ok, tiene 5 patas, 3 mas juntas en el medio. Supongo que te refieres a las de los extremos de esas 3.
> supongo que es ir siguiendo las líneas del esquema por donde se señala en el mismo que va el sonido, pero exactamente no sé dónde hay que poner cada cable.


Sí las del medio, las de mas afuera serán las del interruptor que comparte cuerpo con el potenciómetro.
Con eso tienes un mini amplificador con regulación de volumen. Para las pruebas lo usas en FM que no te funciona.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 12, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí, ferrita para AM y telecópica para FM.
> Aunque en algunos utilizan la ferrita de soporte para una bobinita de la parte de AF de FM.
> 
> Sí las del medio, las de mas afuera serán las del interruptor que comparte cuerpo con el potenciómetro.


Ok, pues muchas gracias. Pues lo voy a dejar preparado, voy a ver si ceno algo, y buscaré sobre ello.
Me dices cuando puedas cómo he de seguir la señal de audio, o no sé si conocerás algún tutorial para hacerlo, si es farragoso de explicar. Según puedas y tengas ganas, muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Las pruebas consisten esta vez en lo contrario, en comprobar si hay señal en diferentes puntos, amplificando esa posible señal con el "trazador de señal" que en este caso será tu radio adaptado como amplificador.

La primera prueba sería a la salida del IC2 en la patilla 11 o en el positivo del condensador C46.
Si no hay sonido seguiríamos por la salida del IC3 patillas 4 y 5.
De los cables soldados al potenciómetro tomamos el de masa y lo unimos a la masa del Panasonic y con el otro cable tocamos en los puntos indicados anteriormente.
Claro está que la radio Philips debe estar alimentada para funcionar como amplificador y con el selector en FM (que no te funcionaba).

Y mañana seguimos.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 12, 2020)

Si no estoy mal, el IC2 es un amplificador de IF, su salida está en el orden de los kHz. Será que se oye algo con el trazador de señal?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 12, 2020)

Se supone que a la salida ya está la señal de AM o FM y pasa el demodulador de estéreo el IC3.
De ahí para atrás ya nada .....


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 12, 2020)

Bueno, no soy entendido en esto, solo lo que vi en la U. Ya nos dirá el amigo lo que oye.

De todas maneras, yo solo verificaría que haya audio a la salida de IC3 y que los integrados IC1 e IC2 tengan la correcta alimentación. Viendo que los arreglos han sido realizados en la parte mecánica, hay la probalidad de que alguna pieza le haya quitado alimentación a la circuitería de demodulación o mas bien algún corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> yo solo verificaría que haya audio a la salida de IC3 y que los integrados IC1 e IC2 tengan la correcta alimentación.


Por eso dije ....


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De ahí para atrás ya nada .....


Sé que normalmente interfiere en el funcionamiento de casi todo el conmutador de grabación, ya lo ha movido sin resultado.

En cuanto a mecánica sólo veo que hay tres micro interruptores para dar tensión a los motores, pero si que tiene alguno que ver con la tensión "secundaria".

No estaría mal una foto de la mecánica por las dos caras.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Las pruebas consisten esta vez en lo contrario, en comprobar si hay señal en diferentes puntos, amplificando esa posible señal con el "trazador de señal" que en este caso será tu radio adaptado como amplificador.
> 
> La primera prueba sería a la salida del IC2 en la patilla 11 o en el positivo del condensador C46.
> Si no hay sonido seguiríamos por la salida del IC3 patillas 4 y 5.
> ...


Hola, pues nada.
Indico procedimiento por si me he equivocado en algo:
-Selector izdo. en radio, medio fm stereo (III y II, he probado los dos), dcgo. en fm (he probado tb. algunos de los otros). Altavoces del panasonic desconectados.
-Volumen medio alto en los dos aparatos
- He probado intercambiando cables del potenciómetro entre masa y pines.
-Sólo añadir que mientras hacía contacto con los cables, giraba la rueda de sintonización para ver si captaba algo.

No suena nada., ni en el IC2 ni en el IC3 (probé tb. a poner los cables en todos los pines por si me equivocaba).

Dejo fotos, si quieres algún detalle en concreto, dime.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Altavoces del panasonic desconectados.


 no se prueba un aparato sin altavoces si no quieres dañar la etapa de salida, que es lo único que funciona.


jorgesas dijo:


> No suena nada., ni en el IC2 ni en el IC3 (probé tb. a poner los cables en todos los *pines* por si me equivocaba).


Pines de los integrados??
No creo que le siente bien al Philips que le metas tensión por la entrada de BF.

Si has probado en las dos patillas que te indiqué del IC3 la del IC2 y no se oye nada en el philips, toca medir tensiones.
En el esquema tienes las tensiones de cada patilla de los integrados. Estas tensiones son con respecto a masa.

¿Si tocas en los cables que soldaste al philips suena zumbido?

Pd. Utiliza las palabras completas, no idioma chat, o te moderaran.
Por mi vista y por mi cabeza me cuesta mucho descifrar la palabras "contraídas".


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> no se prueba un aparato sin altavoces si no quieres dañar la etapa de salida, que es lo único que funciona.


Ah....ok. Me lo habías dicho anteriormente, sí.
Iba a poner que para descartar errores, había comprobado el funcionamiento de la radio de prueba con otra pequeña radio. Juntando los cables de salida de los auriculares con los del potenciómetro. y sí, la radio fm de la pequeña se escucha por la radio de prueba (a la que no le funcionaba la fm).


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> no se prueba un aparato sin altavoces si no quieres dañar la etapa de salida, que es lo único que funciona.
> 
> Pines de los integrados??
> No creo que le siente bien al Philips que le metas tensión por la entrada de BF.
> ...


Ok, pongo un cable en las patas de los integrados donde hay tensión, ¿en el IC3 por ejemplo cuales serían?
(Edito: es igual, pruebo en todas)
____________
Sobre lo otro que comentas, supongo que lo dirás por tb. que simplemente es una abreviatura de también, usada desde siempre. Como poner etc. por etcétera., avda. por avenida. Es correcto usarlas en español.
Pero no hay problema en, si te cuesta leerlas, ponerlas completas.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> no se prueba un aparato sin altavoces si no quieres dañar la etapa de salida, que es lo único que funciona.
> 
> Pines de los integrados??
> No creo que le siente bien al Philips que le metas tensión por la entrada de BF.
> ...


Ok, pongo un cable en las patas de los integrados donde hay tensión, ¿en el IC3 por ejemplo cuales serían?
____________
Sobre lo otro que comentas, supongo que lo dirás por tb. que simplemente es una abreviatura de también, usada desde siempre. Como poner etc. por etcétera., avda. por avenida,  no lo entiendo. En la medida de lo posible intento escribir correctamente.
________________________________
Ok, añado:
Lo he vuelto a probar, esta vez con sus altavoces conectados.
Bien, la radio hace el ruido típico de arenilla, bajo. Al poner un cable en masa, crispea cuamdo lo toca. Al poner el otro en los pines de los integrados que me dijiste, el ruido de arenilla no sé cómo describirlo), se atenúa.

Ok, acabo de medir el voltaje en todos los pines de esos integrados. Nada, ninguna lectura. Supongo que o están muertos, o no les llega corriente desde donde les tiene que llegar.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Bueno, déjame que abro el pdf y comprobamos que pasa.
En patilla 1 de IC3 tienes que tener la misma tensión (mínimo 7,2V) que tenías en el Q312 en el emisor.
Si sigues teniendo la tensión del transistor bien hay que buscar donde se pierde esa tensión entre el transistor y los integrados.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bueno, déjame que abro el pdf y comprobamos que pasa.
> En patilla 1 de IC3 tienes que tener la misma tensión (mínimo 7,2V) que tenías en el Q312 en el emisor.
> Si sigues teniendo la tensión del transistor bien hay que buscar donde se pierde esa tensión entre el transistor y los integrados.


Permitidme la comparación:

A veces en la Humanidad se han dado grandes avances y descubrimientos sin buscarlos; le pasó a Cristóbal Colón con América, a Fleming con la penicilina, y a nosotros nos ha pasado con este radiocassette.
Estaba por ahí, comprobando tensiones en la placa, cuando se me resbaló un milímetro una punta del multímetro, y ¡oh, milagro!, ¡salió la voz de la radio por los altavoves!
Probé con los cassettes e igualmente suenan.
______________
Pues nada, que estaba volviendo a comprobar la tensión en el Q312 e hice sin querer lo que creo que se llama un corto (toqué las dos soldaduras) entre las patas 1 y 2,, emisor y colector.
¿Por qué pasa eso?¿Es esa pieza la que funciona mal?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Con el aparato desenchufado repasale las soldaduras y vuelve a probar.
En las fotos se ven un poco raras esas soldaduras. Repasa todas las de ese circuito, el diodo, las resistencias y los condensadsores y el transistor por supuesto.
En las fotos se ven un poco raras esas soldaduras. Repasa todas las de ese circuito, el diodo, las resistencias y los condensadsores y el transistor por supuesto.


jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Por qué pasa eso?¿Es esa pieza la que funciona mal?


Al hacer corto estás sacando la tensión principal por el emisor, que tendría que tener 7,2V.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Con el aparato desenchufado repasale las soldaduras y vuelve a probar.
> En las fotos se ven un poco raras esas soldaduras. Repasa todas las de ese circuito, el diodo, las resistencias y los condensadsores y el transistor por supuesto.
> En las fotos se ven un poco raras esas soldaduras. Repasa todas las de ese circuito, el diodo, las resistencias y los condensadsores y el transistor por supuesto.
> 
> Al hacer corto estás sacando la tensión principal por el emisor, que tendría que tener 7,2V.



Ok, esta es la foto de esas soldaduras.
Para que no haya errores, según la foto me dan las siguientes medidas:
-izda: 7,08 V
-medio: 19,02 V
-dcha: 0,15 V

Yo cuando he usado el soldador han sido soldaduras más bastas. Tengo que mirar algún tutorial y practicar un poco, no sea que la ca..estropee intentando arreglarla.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 13, 2020)

Un consejo amigo, no toques todas las patillas de los integrados "por si te equivocas". Ahí si hay riesgo de que hagas un corto que no vas a poder reparar. Toca las patillas que te indican, ya sea con cables o sondas de prueba que te han dicho. Si no estás seguro, manda una foto para que te marquen con flechas o círculos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Bueno no están tan mal como parecía, son las marcas de las puntas del medidor.
De todas formas no está de más repasar las soldaduras.

Mide el transistor, sin enchufar la radio y con las pinzas del polímetro en diodo.

Lo que me extraña es que ayer tenías la tensión de 7,2V bien y aún así no funcionaba la radio.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Un consejo amigo, no toques todas las patillas de los integrados "por si te equivocas". Ahí si hay riesgo de que hagas un corto que no vas a poder reparar. Toca las patillas que te indican, ya sea con cables o sondas de prueba que te han dicho. Si no estás seguro, manda una foto para que te marquen con flechas o círculos.


Así es, estoy de acuerdo. 
Evidentemente hay que tener cuidado con estas cosas, pero como acabamos de ver las casualidades no buscadas como esta que me acaba de ocurrir, a veces ayudan mucho. Es cuestión de suerte, pero sobre todo es cuestión de encontrarse a alguien como *Pinchavalvulas* que esté ahí y te animen con su tiempo y paciencia a seguir intentándolo., sin desmerecer la ayuda que otros han intentado brindarme.
No le conozco de nada más que lo que me ha escrito por aquí, pero vale para ver que es alguien desinteresado y buena gente.  Espero poder corresponderle.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Un consejo amigo, no toques todas las patillas de los integrados "por si te equivocas". Ahí si hay riesgo de que hagas un corto que no vas a poder reparar. Toca las patillas que te indican, ya sea con cables o sondas de prueba que te han dicho. Si no estás seguro, manda una foto para que te marquen con flechas o círculos.


A veces es mejor seguir las pistas, localizar la patilla de algún componente unido a la patilla del integrado a medir y tocar ahí que habrá mas espacio.


jorgesas dijo:


> alguien como *Pinchavalvulas* que esté ahí y te animen con su tiempo y paciencia a seguir intentándolo., sin desmerecer la ayuda que otros han intentado brindarme.


No dudes de que hay mas de los que te imaginas siguiendo este tema. Los que saben o tienen experiencia si ven que hay alguien dirigiendo la reparación medianamente bien no se entrometen a no ser que sea necesario o estimen oportuno meter alguna "cuña" de sabiduría o redirigir las indicaciones para facilitar la reparación. 
Eso en la mayoría de las consultas, sean de lo que sean 
Por eso me gusta este foro mas que otros.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Bueno no están tan mal como parecía, son las marcas de las puntas del medidor.
> De todas formas no está de más repasar las soldaduras.
> 
> Mide el transistor, sin enchufar la radio y con las pinzas del polímetro en diodo.
> ...


Bueno, pongo las medidas según esa foto:

-Con la punta negra en la soldadura izquierda: 
+punta roja en medio: va aumentando la medida hasta llegar a .615
+punta roja en  la derecha: marca 1 y mucho y se queda en 1

-Con la punta negra en la soldadura del medio: 
+punta roja en la izquierda: .778
+punta roja en la derecha: marca 1 y mucho y se queda en 1 de repente.

-Con la punta negra en la soldadura derecha: 
+punta roja en la izquierda: marca 1 y pico y se queda en 1 de repente.
+punta roja en el medio: marca 1 y pico y se queda en 1 de repente.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Punta roja en izquierda y punta negra en derecha ¿?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Por si me equivocaba, he tomado todas las medidas posibles.
Primero con punta negra en la izquierda y la punta roja en el medio. Luego punta negra en la izda. y punta roja en la derecha.
Luego punta negra en el medio y la roja en la izda.
...y así hasta probar todas las combinaciones posibles.

Con la punta roja en la izquierda y la negra en la derecha pues "marca 1 y pico y se queda en 1 de repente."

Aclaro, cuando pongo que marca y pico, lo hace durante una "milésima" de segundo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

En tu polímetro "1" se supone que es nada, infinito supongo.
Pues o esta suelta o rota esa patilla (el emisor, patilla derecha) o está mal el transistor.
Sácalo para comprobar.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Ok, eso es algo que nunca he hecho. 
Ahora debo ocuparme de otros asuntos, a ver si luego tengo un rato y lo hago. En cuanto pueda lo pongo aquí.
Buenas tardes, muchas gracias.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 13, 2020)

cuando quites el transistor,aqui te dejo un pdf de como tienes que comprobar que esta bueno.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

ninodeves dijo:


> cuando quites el transistor,aqui te dejo un pdf de como tienes que comprobar que esta bueno.


Sí, gracias, seguí esa y algún vídeo para asegurarme.
Y por lo que parece está mal la pieza. Entre base y colector tiene medida, pero entre base y emisor, ninguna, así que a ver si consigo algo equivalente que pueda poner ahí.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Curioso en el esquema pone 2SD3102R y el original es D1302.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Hay otra cosa que os quería consultar.
Yo tengo ese par de soldadores que os enseño. No los había usado en cosas finas como estas, digamos, simpemente para soldar un cable y poco más.
Pero como que en la punta calientan poco. Para que se pusiera líquido el estaño de estas patas he tenido que estar un buen rato (no, creo que no he quemado la placa), unos 8 segundos.
Ya veo que se usa pasta de soldadura para soldar y desoldar, que hace milagros y deja la soldadura en su lugar; supongo que tendré que comprar. El bote de la derecha es líquido para soldar con estaño las tuberías de cobre, ¿podría valer?

¿Pero lo de los soldadores es normal? Tienen las puntas limpias, pero les cuesta ese tiempo y no sé si es normal. Me da miedo que se caliente el plástico de la placa...Y por lo que veo en los vídeos parace mucho más rápido, lo de que el estaño de las soldaduras se haga líquido.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Curioso en el esquema pon 2SD3102R y el original es D1302.


¿Pero en el esquema no es el Q312 (2SD3102R)?

Que luego en la tabla de abajo pone:

Q312-------------------2SD1302R


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

No sé si es muy fuerte ese líquido pero lo he visto usar mas de una vez en yutube. Creo que es flux de todos modos y si no que lo diga alguien.
Hay un tema en el foro que está muy bien, es para hacer flux casero. Yo lo hice y después porque no estaba contento compré flux de marca y cada vez me gusta mas el casero 


¿De cuanto son esos soldadores? si son del chino es raro, porque suelen calentar demasiado y por eso duran muy poco.
De todas formas hay algunos que llevan años viviendo de esto y aún no saben soldar bien. Todo es practicar.


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 13, 2020)

Están bien esos soldadores, aquí le llamamos cautín.

También ten cuidado de las pistas. Si calientas mucho tiempo, o si jalas el componente, la pista con forma de mini - arandela se puede desprender.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Pero en el esquema no es el Q312 (2SD3102R)?
> 
> Que luego en la tabla de abajo pone:
> 
> Q312-------------------2SD1302R


Sí, una errata típica que yo hubiese hecho gracias a la dislexia 🤣

El líquido ese es decapante, si no me equivoco un ácido que se usa para limpiar bien el cobre a la hora de soldar con soplete.
Cuando vayas a desoldar asegúrate de que la punta derrite bien el estaño. Y ayuda que en la punta haya estaño líquido, no mucho.
¿Tienes mas aparatos donantes de órganos por ahí?


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Curioso en el esquema pone 2SD3102R y el original es D1302.


para que te fies de los esquemas,debio ser un error de impresion o a lo mejor son iguales.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Pero lo de los soldadores es normal? Tienen las puntas limpias, pero les cuesta ese tiempo y no sé si es normal.


normalmente tardan en calentar y algunos se enfrian muy rapido de la punta, procura hacerlo en algun lugar sin corrientes de aire para mejor resultados.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> No sé si es muy fuerte ese líquido pero lo he visto usar mas de una vez en yutube. Creo que es flux de todos modos y si no que lo diga alguien.
> Hay un tema en el foro que está muy bien, es para hacer flux casero. Yo lo hice y después porque no estaba contento compré flux de marca y cada vez me gusta mas el casero
> 
> 
> ...


Sí, le llaman flux también, en el bote pone que es decapante, pero se usa después de lijar y limpiar el tubo, en la parte que va encajada, para que después de  calentar  la unión, al aplicar el estaño se distribuya bien por todo alrededor. (El decapante no se quita, se pone en la tubería y se encaja, y luego se suelda).
Los soldadores son de 40 y 60 W, comprados en el Lidl y en un bricocentro de esos.
No creo que el brigmton tenga esa pieza, ¿no?
Ya he visto que valen muy poco, pero con el envío sería demasiado. Como después de media vida no me corre mucha prisa, esperare a que acabe el encierro (¡si acaba!), para ir a alguna tienda de electrónica, si es que los venden sueltos.



el_patriarca dijo:


> Están bien esos soldadores, aquí le llamamos cautín.
> 
> También ten cuidado de las pistas. Si calientas mucho tiempo, o si jalas el componente, la pista con forma de mini - arandela se puede desprender.


Por lo que sé, aquí tb. se les llama cautín. Sí, voy con cuidado...después de la horas metidas en este asunto, no sólo las de estos últimos días, si no las de años atrás reparando los cassettes y tal, no quisiera echarlas a perder.
Además un poco por tema sentimental: ese radiocassette lo compré cuando estudiaba COU, hace tanto tiempo...


papirrin dijo:


> normalmente tardan en calentar y algunos se enfrian muy rapido de la punta, procura hacerlo en algun lugar sin corrientes de aire para mejor resultados.


Ok, sí, los dejo un rato enchufados antes de usarlos, pero aún así. No serán demasiado buenos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Viendo el esquema hay una posibilidad de que lo soluciones momentaneamente. Hasta que abran las tiendas o lo recibas si lo pides por internet.

El Q303 es el mismo (2SD1302R) y sólo se utiliza cuando se graba.
Si tienes ganas puedesintercambiarlos y ver si funciona.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

¿Y bueno, ya que estamos, cómo podria arreglar el fm de la philips?

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Ok, sí, los dejo un rato enchufados antes de usarlos, pero aún así. No serán demasiado buenos.


yo tengo uno como el de la derecha y una estacion de soldadura y para algunos trabajos es mejor esos chinos, los de punta muy fina para trabajos "grandes" se disipa el calor muy rapido y no soldan bien, para ese caso en mi opinion ese que creo es el de 60W esta bien..
para soldar, no se si sepas, pero se calienta el PAD y la patita al mismo tiempo tocando ambos con la punta del cautin sostenido con una mano y con la otra mano se acerca la soldadura hasta que funda, supongo que ese decapante esta bien para lo que vas a hacer poniendo solo un poco.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Los soldadores son de 40 y 60 W, comprados en el Lidl y en un bricocentro de esos.


Con el de 40 tendrías de sobra para soldaduras normales como esas. Yo he usado durante años uno de 30 y no me hacía falta mas.

¿Qué integrado es el de la philips?


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Viendo el esquema hay una posibilidad de que lo soluciones momentaneamente. Hasta que abran las tiendas o lo recibas si lo pides por internet.
> 
> El Q303 es el mismo (2SD1302R) y sólo se utiliza cuando se graba.
> Si tienes ganas puedesintercambiarlos y ver si funciona.


Creo que me voy a esperar, porque ya me ha costado quitar el otro (tenía las patas dobladas haciendo cuña), y no quiero liarla. Pero en cuanto lo pueda poner, subiré el tema para contarlo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> (tenía las patas dobladas haciendo cuña


El 90 % de las veces es así y hay que ayudarse de un destornillador fino u otro objeto al uso, con cuidado de no dañar las pistas de cobre. 
Los que llevamos mucho tiempo en esto empujamos con la punta del soldador y terminamos destrozándola   (prometo no volver a hacerlo).



jorgesas dijo:


> subiré el tema para contarlo.


Sigue aquí, aunque pasen meses.

Respecto a la otra radio, los botes de FI a veces se abrían y no pasaba señal o pasaba muy debil. En mi juventud reparé mas de uno, hoy ni me lo planteo porque no veo los hilos.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Con el de 40 tendrías de sobra para soldaduras normales como esas. Yo he usado durante años uno de 30 y no me hacía falta mas.
> 
> ¿Qué integrado es el de la philips?


 ya lo creo,yo ttengo un JBC de 30w de hace 35 años y es el mejor de todos los que tengo.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> El 90 % de las veces es así y hay que ayudarse de un destornillador fino u otro objeto al uso, con cuidado de no dañar las pistas de cobre.
> Los que llevamos mucho tiempo en esto empujamos con la punta del soldador y terminamos destrozándola   (prometo no volver a hacerlo).


Sí, tiré del otro lado con unos alicates de punta pequeños.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Respecto a la otra radio, los botes de FI a veces se abrían y no pasaba señal o pasaba muy debil. En mi juventud reparé mas de uno, hoy ni me lo planteo porque no veo los hilos.


Lo de los botes de FI, ¿son los condensadores? Lo he buscado por internet pero no me sale nada apropiado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Son bobinas o transformadores embutidas en una cajita de metal. Cada una tiene un color de núcleo dependiendo de la función a desempeñar (mas o menos).
Los amarillos son los de F.I. 
Pero puede que sea el propio circuito integrado, alguna soldadura, un condensador o cualquier otra cosa. 
Busqué el esquema pero no lo encontré. Con la información del circuito integrado puede hacerse una idea.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Son bobinas o transformadores embutidas en una cajita de metal. Cada una tiene un color de núcleo dependiendo de la función a desempeñar (mas o menos).
> Los amarillos son los de F.I.
> Pero puede que sea el propio circuito integrado, alguna soldadura, un condensador o cualquier otra cosa.
> Busqué el esquema pero no lo encontré. Con la información del circuito integrado puede hacerse una idea.


Estoy viendo que esa radio tiene un transistor con numeración 1402D PH03. ¿Es equivalente, puede servir?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Estoy viendo que esa radio tiene un transistor con numeración 1402D PH03. ¿Es equivalente, puede servir?


el orden de los pines no es igual el que necesitas es Emisor-colector-base y ese es Colector-Base-Emisor


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> el orden de los pines no es igual el que necesitas es Emisor-colector-base y ese es Colector-Base-Emisor


Cierto, pero si lo girara media  vuelta vadría igual, ¿no?
Pero mirando los datasheet veo que este tiene en el apartado "emitter - base voltage" 6 V y el que he quitado 12, así que supongo que no valdrá.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Cierto, pero si lo girara media vuelta vadría igual, ¿no?


necesitarias uno que tenga el colector en el centro, para poder girarlo. es una configuracion un poco rara.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 13, 2020)

ademas habria de mirar si es pnp o npn y la ganancia,corriente que soporta etc. lo mejor es que pongas uno igual o equivalente.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> necesitarias uno que tenga el colector en el centro, para poder girarlo. es una configuracion un poco rara.


Cierto, me hice el lío.
Acabo de mirar los del brigmton y les pala lo mismo, se me acabó la suerte...


ninodeves dijo:


> ademas habria de mirar si es pnp o npn y la ganancia,corriente que soporta etc. lo mejor es que pongas uno igual o equivalente.


Pues, asignatura pendiente. No lo quiero comprar por internet porque sería demasiado gasto de envío para tan poco, y bueno, después de tantos años, esperaré un poco más.
En fin, ya veremos.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2020)

el NTE11 es un reemplazo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

¿¿Alguna televisión antigua por ahí arrinconada que no uses??


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> el NTE11 es un reemplazo


Ok, gracias, ¿pero estas cosas las venderán sueltas en alguna tienda física?


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿¿Alguna televisión antigua por ahí arrinconada que no uses??


Jaja, pues no, en casa tengo muchos de trastos, pero electrónicos pocos.
Pero si me dices que de un televisor de tubo se puede sacar un transistor que me valga, pues cuando pueda arramblo con uno de olos que dejan al lado de los contenedores de basura.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 13, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Ok, gracias, ¿pero estas cosas las venderán sueltas en alguna tienda física?


aca la NTE la venden en las casa de mas prestigio en electronica, caros pero el ultimo recurso. no se alla, puedes ir a alguna casa de electronica y pedir el reemplazo del NTE11 que sera mas facil que pedir el reemplazo del que necesitas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Ahí en Bilbao hay tiendas de electrónica, búscalas.

Ojo con los televisores junto a los contenedores que enganchan  
Llévate un aspersor de alcohol 

En caso de que no hubiese un transistor equivalente (raro) se podría hacer un apaño con un LM317 que eso siempre llevan.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 13, 2020)

la verdad es que por 3€ yo lo arreglaria









						2.64C$ |10 Uds D1302 2SD1302 TO92 nuevo y original|Chips de rendimiento|   - AliExpress
					

¡Compra fácil, vive mejor!  Aliexpress.com




					es.aliexpress.com


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 13, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ahí en Bilbao hay tiendas de electrónica, búscalas.
> 
> Ojo con los televisores junto a los contenedores que enganchan
> Llévate un aspersor de alcohol
> ...


No, bueno, ahora cualquiera se pone a coger cosas, o te multan, o te detienen o te disparan...
Sí, ya encontraré, o si no lo que dice el compañero:


ninodeves dijo:


> la verdad es que por 3€ yo lo arreglaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sí, gracias, lo había pensado. Hoy día "todo se hace en China", resultará eso bien, ¿tenéis experiencia comprando componentes en esa web?

Estoy esperando unas lámparas para probar un proyector antiguo,que enviaron hace ya más de un mes. Tal como está el asunto hoy día, tardaran lo menos otro, si es que llegan. 
Otras veces cuando he comprado han tardado sobre un mes o algo menos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 13, 2020)

Fecha aprox......   

Hay mucha gente que dice que es mas rápido y fiabel amazon, pero en tema de electrónica componentes tienen poco, yo al menos nunca he encontrado lo que buscaba.
Todavía no he comprado nada por internet, sigo sin fiarme aunque tarde o temprano terminaré haciéndolo.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 14, 2020)

cierto es que en aliexpress hay mucho tongo,pero tambien en ebay y en muchos sitios,de momento, yo, todo lo que he comprado en aliexpress me ha salido bien,sera porque miro mucho y no compro al primero que veo o sera suerte,eso si que te pegas 1 mes esperando pero por el precio vale la pena,si la reparacion tiene que ser inmediata pues no me queda otra que ir a una tienda o pedirlo en web españolas,pero ya te digo por 3€ me arriesgaria.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 14, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Fecha aprox......
> 
> Hay mucha gente que dice que es mas rápido y fiabel amazon, pero en tema de electrónica componentes tienen poco, yo al menos nunca he encontrado lo que buscaba.
> Todavía no he comprado nada por internet, sigo sin fiarme aunque tarde o temprano terminaré haciéndolo.





ninodeves dijo:


> cierto es que en aliexpress hay mucho tongo,pero tambien en ebay y en muchos sitios,de momento, yo, todo lo que he comprado en aliexpress me ha salido bien,sera porque miro mucho y no compro al primero que veo o sera suerte,eso si que te pegas 1 mes esperando pero por el precio vale la pena,si la reparacion tiene que ser inmediata pues no me queda otra que ir a una tienda o pedirlo en web españolas,pero ya te digo por 3€ me arriesgaria.



Pues estoy mirando en ebay, que veo que envían desde España por poco dinero (entre 1,5 y 3, envío incluido).
Lo malo es que con la numeración exacta sólo hay fuera, voy a ver qué puede ser equivalente y si hacéis el favor me lo confirmais.

Es que estoy mirando y algunos son tan cutres que aparte de no llevar numeración, tiene rebabas la carcasa...
Estoy buscando en la web alltransistors y al buscar equivalencias me salen ¡147 resultados!
¿Eso puede ser correcto?


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 14, 2020)

Pero ya está establecido que ese transistor es el que falla?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2020)

Según mediciones le dá abierto base emisor.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 14, 2020)

Como reemplazo, el BC639 es lo que con más facilidad vas a encontrar en el comercio. Además este transistor tiene el patillaje en el mismo orden que el japonés averiado. Coincide o supera al 2SD1302 en corriente, potencia y tensión, sólo tiene un poco menos de Hfe, y debido a ello puede entregar algún milivoltio de menos en su salida (nada crítico en este circuito).

De paso compra un poco de estaño bueno, y algo para limpiar la punta del soldador (hay unas tarrinas metálicas con una especie de arenilla que se funde y queda genial de limpia la punta...)
Y a lo mejor un diodo zener de 6,8V 1/2W por si acaso estuviese mal.

Por Bilbao está la tienda Radio Rhin, seguro que tienen todo esto. Debería costar cuatro duros... 

Saludos!


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 14, 2020)

Pues si ese vale para sustituirlo lo compraré. Lo envían desde Madrid por 1,70 envío incluido y tiene un 99,5% de votos positivos.
Lo llama así: BC639 TRANSISTOR TO-92 TO92 BC 639 

Lo demás de momento lo dejaré, porque para 3 soldaduras que voy a hacer no me merece.

Tengo que abrir otro tema sobre un coche de radio control (no cabledirigido) que tengo desde mediados de los 80 y hacia un lado no gira, no responde al mando.
Ya os contaré, muchas gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2020)

Gatxan dijo:


> Y a lo mejor un diodo zener de 6,8V 1/2W por si acaso estuviese mal.


Pide también el diodo zener por si acaso está mal.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 14, 2020)

aunque como dice el compi te pueda valer el bc639 el d1302 es un transistor fabricado por panasonic para sus equipos y lo mejor sera encontrar el mismo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 14, 2020)

Sí Panasonic como Philips fabricaba sus propios componentes.
No recuerdo Panasonic pero Philips tenía "engendros" muy curiosos para complicar las reparaciones y pirateo supongo.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 14, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pide también el diodo zener por si acaso está mal.


Pues sí, porque eso tb está mal, da medición en los dos sentidos.
Lo malo es que no veo a ninguno que tenga las dos cosas y las sirva desde España.

Estando estas dos cosas mal ¿puede haber alguna otra cosa relacionada con ellas que esté mal necesariamente? Condensadores o cosas así.


ninodeves dijo:


> aunque como dice el compi te pueda valer el bc639 el d1302 es un transistor fabricado por panasonic para sus equipos y lo mejor sera encontrar el mismo.


El caso es que ese lo envía uno por mensajería, en España, que sale en total por 8 € en total, 2 unidades.
Lo malo es que no vende el diodo.
Buscaré a ver si alguien tiene todo.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 14, 2020)

a lo mejor el zener no esta mal,porque los diodos zener no se miden de igual manera que los demas diodos,si entre los dos extremos del zener tienes unos 7 voltios es que esta bien,de cualquier manera aqui te pongo una web española que tienen las 2 cosas.








						2SD1302 Transistor precios, baratos, ofertas, comprar
					

2SD1302 Transistor con referencia de producto 3852-DI




					www.electropolis.es
				











						Diodo Zener 6V8 1.3W 6,8V 1N4736A, BZX85C6V8-TAP precios, baratos, ofertas, comprar
					

Diodo Zener 6V8 1.3W  6,8V 1N4736A, BZX85C6V8-TAP con referencia de producto 7979-DI




					www.electropolis.es
				




tambien si quieres pideles el condensador y te quitas de dudas,no vale mucho mas y van ene l mismo envio y comprueba las resistencias.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 14, 2020)

Sí, si es que entre los chinos tampoco veo a alguno que tenga las dos piezas, os iba a preguntar por eso que pones. alguien de aquí al que hayáis comprado y sea de confianza.
La imagen del diodo supongo de esa tienda que pones supongo que será genérica, porque las demás que he visto por ahí, incluso a los chinos, son transparentes con banda negra, como el que tengo.
________________________________________________________________________
El diodo lo he medido con la posición de diodo en el polímetro, siguiendo algún vídeo, y se supone que está mal, porque los demás sí que cumplen con lo que decía antes.
Las resistencias anduve probando estos días y en general medían lo que decían las bandas de colores, menos alguna otra que no daba bien.
El condensador que dices, ¿cuál de ellos? ¿El más gordo que está justo al lado?


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 14, 2020)

la web es de total confianza yo he comprado alguna vez.
Si el condensador me ha parecido que era de 470 uf 16v y recuerda que el condensador tiene polaridad o sea que fijate bien como va el original el positivo y el negativo.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 14, 2020)

Así es, buena vista.
Había vuelto a desarmar el cacharro y sacar las placas para comprobar lo del diodo de nuevo.
Y ya había, medido anteriormente casi todas las resistencias y, como he dicho, algunas daban valores raros.
No me voy a precipitar y voy a volver a medir todo lo que pueda ahora que tengo tiempo.
Por ejemplo:
La que está pegando al diodo tiene bandas azul-azul-violeta-dorada
-según una calculadora tiene que tener 660 Mohms
-pues midiendo en el punto del polímetro de 2k sale .545
¿eso está bien?
__________________________________
*Aclaro*, me equivoqué. debe ser verde azul marrón, 560 ohms...Es difícil distinguir algunos colores....
Muchas de las que mido están por debajo del valor, tolerancia incluida.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 14, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Así es, buena vista.
> Había vuelto a desarmar el cacharro y sacar las placas para comprobar lo del diodo de nuevo.
> Y ya había, medido anteriormente casi todas las resistencias y, como he dicho, algunas daban valores raros.
> No me voy a precipitar y voy a volver a medir todo lo que pueda ahora que tengo tiempo.
> ...



para medir bien una resistencia tienes que desoldar una pata y medirla.


----------



## frica (Abr 15, 2020)

Sobre las medidas de *diodos zener*:

Las *averías esperables* (palabras del maestro DOSMETROS) son 

1. *que se cortocircuite*: entonces mide 0 omhios entre sus extremos, tanto de un lado como de otro ( se comportaría como un cable), o

2. *que la caída de voltaje* cuando trabajan en inversa, *sea significativamente menor a la especificada*. Para ello debemos testarlo en placa y con el circuito energizado. Si el zener es de 7 voltios, entonces el voltaje entre sus extremos podría ser significativamente menor.

Al parecer es MUY habitual que falle por cortocircuito. Una muestra de gente que se supone que sabe:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/controlador-persianas-sw12-x10.163331/post-1268156

“_Usualmente cuando se dañan quedan en corto y conducen para ambos lados_”


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/controlador-persianas-sw12-x10.163331/post-1268197

“..._ pero cuando fallan, simplemente se ponen en corto circuito y eso se comprueba fácilmente con el tester y sin alimentación_.”


Zener Diodes Always Fail Shorted. NOT. - Badcaps Forums

En este tema se sorprenden porque encontraron un Zener abierto y no cortocircuitado. Comenta que los Zener casi siempre fallan por cortocircuito.

Espero que sirva.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 15, 2020)

Ok, gracias por la información.
Al final hice el pedido en la última tienda que me recomendaron, a ver qué tal, ya os contaré.


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 15, 2020)

Puedo corroborar completamente lo que comenta Frica. 
Hace poco reparé una radio Sony CFM-20 muda por completo y la culpa era de un diodo zener.... ¡Cortocircuitado! Y eso que la radio andó bien casi a diario por más de 10 años.
Y en un cargador de pilas que iba mal, detecté un zener de 9,1V que en realidad la tensión en sus bornes era más baja, como 5 o 6V: se había degradado.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2020)

*Todos los semiconductores* *SIEMPRE fallan poniendose en cortocircuito*. Los que fallan "abiertos" son los que fallaron en cortocircuito y por este corto se quemó uno de los electrodos (pequeños y finos cables) que conectan la pastilla de silicio con los terminales en la cápsula. Cuando se quema uno o más electrodos entonces el silicio (donde está el cortocircuito) queda desconectado de los terminales del dispositivo y parece que falló abierto...pero antes falló en corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 16, 2020)

Gracias por la explicación, que de tan simple que es ni se nos pasa por la cabeza 

Infinidad de veces me han dicho..
 "se ha roto sola, llevaba meses desenchufada y ahora la ponemos y no enciende".....
 Y yo les decía no se rompe sola, se ha roto justo al apagarla o al encenderla .... tenga en cuenta que en décimas de segundos la "corriente" ya ha recorrido todo el circuito y le ha dado tiempo a fallar a la pieza que sea sin que usted llegue a ver siquiera encenderse el led o la pantalla. 

Es sólo pensar con sensatez o con pausa..


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 19, 2020)

Pues nada, me vino el material el viernes pasado y hoy me puse a cambiarlo. Es más fácil de lo que parece, compré de esa pasta de soldar tb.
Quité el zener pensando que estaría mal por lo que contaba más atras, y no, lo medí y estaba bien, así que volví a poner el mismo.

Cuando lo coloco todo, voy a probarlo, y suena, ¡pero suena a tope!. Y sólo un altavoz. Pruebo los dos altavoces, y es sólo en una pareja de salidas donde no suenan, en la otra suenan los dos. El sonido estruendoso se "arregla" al mover, levantar, la placa con los controles de sonido. Muy raro.

Saco las placas, me fijo y veo que el cable ese negro de 8 contactos tiene varios de ellos rotos. Es muy "gracioso", porque días atrás cuando lo había comprobado por mi mismo y a instancias de foreros que me lo dijeron, no había ninguno suelto (además comprobado con el polímero)... Pues justo hoy cuando lo monté, ¡SI1

Me lo tomo a broma, cuando lo arregle veremos qué es lo próximo que falla...en fin.

¿Hay alguna manera limpia de pelar los cables aparte de darles fuego? Voy a mirar a ver si veo ideas...

Mañana será otro día, saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 19, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> me fijo y veo que el cable ese negro de 8 contactos tiene varios de ellos rotos. Es muy "gracioso", porque días atrás cuando lo había comprobado por mi mismo y a instancias de foreros que me lo dijeron, no había ninguno suelto (además comprobado con el polímero...........


Claro por eso insistíamos, porque es muy típico que al manipular las placas y mover el cable, que con el tiempo se vuelve mas rígido de lo que era, se corten algunos hilos o falseén las soldaduras.
Una vez me volví loco con un televisor por eso, por la banda de cables del zócalo del tubo.

Yo siempre los he pelado con cuchilla o calentádolo con el soldador, pero es mas limpio con cuchilla.
A ver si cuando lo saneés bien funcionan los doas canales sin problema.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 22, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Claro por eso insistíamos, porque es muy típico que al manipular las placas y mover el cable, que con el tiempo se vuelve mas rígido de lo que era, se corten algunos hilos o falseén las soldaduras.
> Una vez me volví loco con un televisor por eso, por la banda de cables del zócalo del tubo.
> 
> Yo siempre los he pelado con cuchilla o calentádolo con el soldador, pero es mas limpio con cuchilla.
> A ver si cuando lo saneés bien funcionan los doas canales sin problema.



Pues ya está hecho, he estado comprobando la grabación con unas cintas en las que quería grabar juegos de un antiguo ordenador, la verdad que es todo un mundo, no vale cualquier cinta. Cualquiera que vale para grabar música no sirve para juegos...

Pelé el cable cinta con un cutter, cable por cable, y al final tuve que soltar los dos extremos, así que me tiré un ratito, pero bien, ha merecido la pena. Funciona más o menos todo, el led de la FM también.

Lo malo de estos trastos es que el plástico con el tiempo se endurece demasiado y ya se han "caido" un par de botones porque van enganchados con un par de pestañitas queal parecer después de 40 años no aguantan bien la presión. Pero vamos, cuestión de pegarlos, es algo que no se ve y no es necesario desmontarlos para nada.

Pues a ver si dura unas cuantas décadas más.

¿Conocéis algún libro que explique estos temas pero no ya en plan básico, si no inteligible?
Por ejemplo, he visto un vídeo explicando con dibujos el funcionamiento de un transistor, que más o menos se entiende.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 22, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Conocéis algún libro que explique estos temas pero no ya en plan básico, si no inteligible?
> Por ejemplo, he visto un vídeo explicando con dibujos el funcionamiento de un transistor, que más o menos se entiende.


si sabes un poco de ingles... este canal el de los mejores que he visto como inicio para aprender, la lectura te serviria para reafirma conceptos, hay paginas con toda la teoria.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 22, 2020)

jorgesas dijo:


> Pues ya está hecho,


Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido solucionar. 
Espero que lo disfrutes muchos años.



jorgesas dijo:


> ..he estado comprobando la grabación con unas cintas en las que quería grabar juegos de un antiguo ordenador, la verdad que es todo un mundo, no vale cualquier cinta. Cualquiera que vale para grabar música no sirve para juegos...


Era una historia eso de las cintas con juegos, las usabas dos veces y a la tercera ya no se cargaba bien el juego. 
Había que tener el cabezal del reproductor muy limpio y cada cierto tiempo retocar el azimút.



jorgesas dijo:


> ¿Conocéis algún libro que explique estos temas pero no ya en plan básico, si no inteligible?
> Por ejemplo, he visto un vídeo explicando con dibujos el funcionamiento de un transistor, que más o menos se entiende.


Creo que si no lo encuentras en la red va a ser complicado, no es un tema muy demandado en librerías y no se molestan en conseguirlos. 
Cuando compraba revistas de electrónica tenía que ir siempre al mismo sitio para que las encargaran en la editorial, por que si no no las vendían.

Una vez encontré un libro mas o menos así, con explicaciones claras del funcionamiento de los transistor y mas conceptos básicos de electrónica y que además cuando lo revisé por encima me sorprendió porque tenía mas temas como sistemas de poleas, tipos de vigas de hierro y sus características, calidad, torsión, etc.. vamos completo. Antes de llegar a leerlo cometí el error de dejárselo a un vecino y no lo volví a ver (ni al vecino que se cambío de población), ni recuerdo el título ni la editorial 😡 

Saludos.


----------



## jorgesas (Abr 27, 2020)

papirrin dijo:


> si sabes un poco de ingles... este canal el de los mejores que he visto como inicio para aprender, la lectura te serviria para reafirma conceptos, hay paginas con toda la teoria.


Muchas gracias, he visto ese y algún otro vídeo, son claros en las explicaciones, aunque tras entender cómo funciona deberían poner ejemplos prácticos, de aplicaciones prácticas, de decir esto se pone aquí para esto porque si no se pusiera ocurriría esto otro.  Ppero bien, eso ya es cuestión de buscar más.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me alegra que lo hayas conseguido solucionar.
> Espero que lo disfrutes muchos años.
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias compañero, estuve liado con lo de las cintas y otros asuntos. La mayoría de las cintas conseguí que funcionaran grabándo los juegos de nuevo, pero en otras no encontré archivos apropiados, y la verdad es que es otro mundo al que habría que dedicar tb. bastante tiempo para aprender sobre versiones, conversiones de ficheros, etc.
Con lo de la electrónica pues me apañaré con lo que vaya viendo en la red, veremos cuánto me dura el tiempo y el interés.
Es, como se dice, una espinita que tengo, lo de no entender la electrónica, porque me gusta arreglar de todo y es algo que se me escapa.

Pero en fin, no sé si consultaré el otro tema que decía sobre un coche que tengo, porque leí por ahí en algún tema, a alguno que otro que se quejaba de la gente que venía a pedir soluciones y luego no volvía a aparecer, o sólo cuando le interesaba. No sé cuál es la opinión en general.
En fin, que saludos y muchas gracias por tu ayuda, despúes de 25 años vuelve a sonar más o menos bien.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 27, 2020)

El problema de la electronica es que no se trata de entender sin estudiar años y años, y aún asi mucho queda por entender, una carrera de técnico te da las bases, la experiencia el resto, pero sin el concepto teorico no se puede hacer mucho.
El mundo de la electronica es tan basto no es imposible aprenderlo con ejemplos ya que estos son infinitos, el limite de la electronica es la imaginación.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 27, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> una carrera de técnico te da las bases, la experiencia el resto, pero sin el concepto teorico no se puede hacer mucho.


Efectivamente, he conocido muchos técnicos con taller propio que ( me podría incluir pero sin taller ) salían adelante gracias a la experiencia y la práctica de años reparando, pero con poca base técnica. 
Aquí en España, cuando en muy poco tiempo se pasó del televisor de blanco y negro con lámparas (vávulas), a la televisión en color con las nuevas tecnologías a base de transistores y circuitos integrados, cerraron infinidad de talleres de televisión porque las reparaciones ya no consistían en llegar y cambiar o pinchar una lampara valvular. 



jorgesas dijo:


> La mayoría de las cintas conseguí que funcionaran grabándo los juegos de nuevo, pero en otras no encontré archivos apropiados,


Una vez recuperé un par de juegos grabándolos de la cinta orginal (o grabada) a otra cinta nueva de buena calidad, ajustando el nivel de grabación un poco mas alto de lo normal.


jorgesas dijo:


> no sé si consultaré el otro tema que decía sobre un coche que tengo, porque leí por ahí en algún tema, a alguno que otro que se quejaba de la gente que venía a pedir soluciones y luego no volvía a aparecer, o sólo cuando le interesaba...


La verdad es que los hay que preguntan y ni siquiera vuelven a leer las posibles respuestas y nos damos cuenta después de varios días aportando posibles soluciones.
Hay otros que una vez solucionado su problema gracias al foro.. también desaparecen, pero estos últimos al menos pueden servir de ayuda para otros foreros con el mismo problema, por el hecho de que al menos esa vez el forero si comunica que solucionó la avería o duda que tenía.

En temas de coches teledirigidos no estoy puesto, pero en lo que pueda a tí como a cualquier otro, trataré de aportar mi granito de experiencia.

Saludos 😷


----------



## Melvin Garcia (Oct 14, 2021)

jorgesas dijo:


> Funciona la radio AM, la FM no, nada, se queda muda.
> Tengo soldador.


*¿*Cu*á*l es el modelo del IC de la radio*? A *veces traen conectado un inductor tipo resistencia y se quema*. A*l cambiarlo suena nuevamente.


----------

